# Logo placement



## Many Hats (May 14, 2008)

I just had a customer call and complain about the placement of our logo.  It is on the bottom right side.  This is only the second such complaint in 3 years.  I explained that this is the traditional placement for an artist's signature and as we view our photography as art, this is where we have always placed our logo.  Any thoughts?  Customer asked us to change the color of our logo to match the background.  My business partner said only if we could change the color of her daughter's hair to match the background too ( ha ha ).  Our photography logo is beveled and in sepia tone, nothing offensive.  Told them our business logo is graduated red, yellow and orange(...would they prefer that?" )They admited to having portraits by "Kim Jew" and their gold stamped logo didn't bother them because it was a white background (ours was black with a sepia logo)
 We will not stop putting the logo on the front, so what would you tell customers who have a problem with this?  These were senior portriats and the mom told me "well, we will keep this in mind as we have 3 more kids who will graduate."  I hate photographic blackmail.  
Thanks for all  your help


----------



## Many Hats (May 14, 2008)

OH, should have said logo is about 1/2" x 1/4"


----------



## kellylindseyphotography (May 14, 2008)

well if you negotiate with her, prepare to negotiate with the rest of the senior class's moms.

I say, stick to your guns.  Tell her it's common practice, but that you'd like to make her happy.  How can you compromise?  Maybe offer her a discount on her next order or give her a freebie on the current order.


----------



## hedonia (May 16, 2008)

Maybe I'm weird, but I would never put my logo on a print that a client paid for. (On the back? Absolutely.) Are these proofs? I know it used to be very common to put the studio logo in the corner, but I think times have changed and client expectations along with it. 
It also kind of sounds like your partner was being dismissive and rude to the customer on the phone, which is probably why she wasn't satisfied.

Its obviously a good idea to stick to your guns and not make changes for the squeaky wheel, but you also might want to consider whether your policy is a good idea.


----------



## Jim H (May 16, 2008)

Many Hats said:


> It is on the bottom right side.


Square in the corner? Offset? 1/3 of the way across?



Many Hats said:


> logo is about 1/2" x 1/4"


What size print? That might look huge on a 4x6. Do you have an example you could post?


----------



## Many Hats (May 18, 2008)

My logo goes right on front also.  If they don't like it they can purchase the copyright to the images they want for $50 each and do with them what they like.  Only had this problem with 2 clients and both decided they could live with the logo.


----------

